# Abfrage, ob Wert zwischen 2 Werten liegt



## Dustin84 (18. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe hier eine Variable:

```
$breite = "1500";
```

Nun möchte ich prüfen, ob die Variable zwischen 500 und 1700 liegt.

Wie würde das aussehen?


----------



## spikaner (18. November 2009)

So z.B.


```
switch ( TRUE )
{
    case ( $wert <= $max AND $wert >= $min ): echo 'ok' ;
    break 1;
}
```

mfg Spikaner


----------



## DeeJTwoK (20. November 2009)

Na für PHP/Programmier-Anfänger ist das wohl nicht die intuitivste Methode...

Mein pragmatischerer Vorschlag  wäre:


```
$min = 500;
$max = 1700;

$breite = 1500; 

if ($breite >= $min AND $breite <= $max) {
   echo "Breite liegt im Bereich";
} else {
   echo "Breite liegt nicht im Bereich";
}
```


----------

